# R5 has very noticeable clunk/rattle when the camera is off



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 30, 2020)

Anybody else gotten an R5 yet and noticed a _very_ noticeable clunk or rattle when the camera is moved or shaken when the camera is off? It's much less noticeable when the camera is on. I assume it's related to the IBIS. But wow, that doesn't inspire a lot of confidence. Sounds like something is just loose inside the camera. Does not seem to be any different if I turn off the IBIS and then turn off the camera.

Otherwise very happy with the camera after just playing around with it for a few minutes. But that rattle will take some getting used to.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 30, 2020)

I sounds both normal and quite unsettling for sure... I was going to suggest turning IBIS off first, like with lenses, but you already tried that. Will be interesting to hear others experience.

Congrats on your new camera


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks, pretty pleased so far, but really have barely had a chance to play around with it. First things I've noticed is that it does feel noticeably bigger to hold than the EOS R. Also just feels a lot more "premium." The shutter noise is much quieter than the R too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2020)

This has been in all the previews I've read, Canon has responded that its the IBIS and its normal.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 30, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This has been in all the previews I've read, Canon has responded that its the IBIS and its normal.


So it can actually take a real bump to the camera with the IBIS loose inside without issues? I’m thinking a human with and without seatbelt in an accident , but perhaps it’s not comparable ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2020)

Viggo said:


> So it can actually take a real bump to the camera with the IBIS loose inside without issues? I’m thinking a human with and without seatbelt in an accident , but perhaps it’s not comparable ...


Canon tests their designs pretty rigorously, they test shock, vibration, hot and cold, so I'd expect that its not a issue. I've seen one patent for the IBIS, it looked pretty sturdy, but a patent does not reveal how strong it actually is.

I decided to go ahead and order a R5, it may not arrive until Christmas though. That's no big deal.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Aug 2, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Anybody else gotten an R5 yet and noticed a _very_ noticeable clunk or rattle when the camera is moved or shaken when the camera is off? It's much less noticeable when the camera is on. I assume it's related to the IBIS. But wow, that doesn't inspire a lot of confidence. Sounds like something is just loose inside the camera. Does not seem to be any different if I turn off the IBIS and then turn off the camera.
> 
> Otherwise very happy with the camera after just playing around with it for a few minutes. But that rattle will take some getting used to.



TESTED MINE HERE IN NYC TODAY AND HEARD AND FELT THE SHAKE/RATTLE 
yess is kinda freaks me out but i have baby'ed the camera since i got it THURS AM and used an adapted 50mm stm lens and old 24-70 F2.8 EF lens and now today used my new RF 24-70 F2.8 lens with IS on street bball testing the SERVO AF had more keeper then i could remember shooting bball before
but that SHAKE/RATTLE IS IT REALLY NORMAL


----------

